# Campsite Database and Map Niggles



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We need your feedback

Very soon we wil be presenting to Nuke a list of what we would like him to change. The trouble is that the staff and the more experienced database users aren't the best people to come up with these changes as we know the wrinkles and work arounds, and may have just got used to features that cause the first timer real problems.

*So don't be shy tell us what is wrong what you find difficult etc*

To avoid repitition here is my list so far.

"Save campsite location" not in an obvious place (it appears above the map after you have clicked on it - Thanks Jock)

Not being able to check your submission after entering (it goes into the approval process and vanishes until Nuke or Gaspode approves it)

Not easy to check for duplicates prior to entering

Have to enter a campsite before you are allowed to use the map.

Words Lat and Long transposed on one edit screen.

Definition of parking place v Aire etc

Too many sites shown on map at certain resolutions.

Regards and I hope you will help us

Frank

PS if you are really shy you can pm me


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

One thing I'd like - to be able to see all the sites / aires in each particular French department [ ie Loire area] but on the great scheme of things its not that important if its a big job to alter the database


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

According to the map, there are no roads on the Isle of Man?

Ralph


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There does seem to be a problem using browsers other than IE. On the hover I cannot get text to display on some screen using Firefox consequently you are not sure what some clickable icons do. Do any other Firefox users have this problem?

I agree with your list except the cluttered map problem, surely it is only a case of zooming in to declutter it. If you went to filter by regions in France for example, how many of us know what region to look in on a drop down menu and surely eventually a region or even a place will become cluttered. I like to zoom into an area of choice to declutter it. It is fine as it is.
Quite how folk get confused between motorhome parking place and independent site I don't know, e.g. Camping Les Pins, nr Chateauroux. I entered this independent site yesterday and the fact that this was already in the database as a parking place was not flagged up or was this another glitch of Firefox/browser settings. Sorry to single this one out Grizly but it is an example of the need for possibly browser/settings independence or a warning to use IE. It also definitely highlights the need for some kind of description of each site definition.

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> is.
> Quite how folk get confused between motorhome parking place and independent site I don't know, e.g. Camping Les Pins, nr Chateauroux. I entered this independent site yesterday and the fact that this was already in the database as a parking place was not flagged up or was this another glitch of Firefox/browser settings. Sorry to single this one out Grizly but it is an example of the need for possibly browser/settings independence or a warning to use IE. It also definitely highlights the need for some kind of description of each site definition.
> peedee


Sorry peedee...didn't realise I'd done anything wrong. I'll look at it. Not sure what you mean. It's not a parking place but it is a campsite.

Can I add one other "niggle" ? My entry of Camping La Vella, Andorra is still shown under the French entries- as there is no place to put Andorran sites.

G

Stop Press ! Sorry...I think I know what happened. I put in Independent Campsite when I first filled in the form but then scrolled down to the next question without clicking on the entry- so it scrolled too.
Now corrected.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > is.
> ...


hi I've kept off here so as not to stop the flow. First thing lots of sites reverted to parking places after some database problem. We have been putting them right but some will have been missed (I've done over 500 and getting punch drunk now)

I imagine the status of Andorra as a separate country is a google map feature (edit no I'm wrong entering Andorra on Google maps brings up Andorra boundaries and all) as an independant country it should be separate I'll see if Nuke can do anything.

Frank


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> I entered this independent site yesterday and the fact that this was already in the database as a parking place was not flagged up or was this another glitch of Firefox/browser settings. Sorry to single this one out Grizly but it is an example of the need for possibly browser/settings independence or a warning to use IE. It also definitely highlights the need for some kind of description of each site definition.
> peedee


Not sure what I can do about this one peedee. I do use IE and the site comes up when I ask for a list of my campsite entries so it must be in the database somewhere. 
I'm sure most of us know the difference between a parking place and an independent campsite so no need to put in definitions somewhere...this was an accident in scrolling and I apologise for it.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

1.It it possible to put in search by town/postcode or similar and it goes to that location on map?
eg: Filter by............. 
The same as filter by Campsite type/Filter by Country

2.Campsites in alphabetical order for area

3. In virtual campsite brouchure....Tha ability to put start and end point and for it to come up with proposed sites on route

As I know little of this I am not sure if this is a big ask?

Steve


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm using Firefox so this may be the cause of my points -

1. I too can't get the text to show over an icon.

2. When I click on a sort of dustbin icon next to the sat.nav. icon it comes up with a totally different site or aire in a different region (only tried the French ones). Am I missing something?

3. Haven't tried the map very much yet, but find by zooming in I can declutter. Wonder how this will be when we have all the sites listed!

Have found the database useful already in planning our trip so many thanks to all who designed/improved it so far.

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> I'm using Firefox so this may be the cause of my points -
> 
> 1. I too can't get the text to show over an icon.
> 
> ...


I don't use IE either.

The icons along the top are I believe mostly information ie the type of site whether they have lat long and they don't do anything .......
but I think nuke may be tinkering :roll: as the dustbin symbol was not there earlier

Regards Frank

edited for spelling


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

a few of these issues are out of my control and are down to Google or browser standards not being reliable.

i..e alt text, no roads on isle of man etc

Keep the comments and feedback coming as will look into them all with campsite db staff and decide which are possible and which ones are easily implemented 

and of course keep the new additions i.e. campsites and stopovers coming


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> I'm using Firefox so this may be the cause of my points -
> 
> 1. I too can't get the text to show over an icon.
> 
> ...


Sue the first couple of the icons on the summary screen are just info. The one with the little arrow puts it in your virtual brochure it then turns into a waste bin so you can remove it from your virtual brochure .

Works for me on Safari perhaps you could try it out.

Regards Frank


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Sorry peedee...didn't realise I'd done anything wrong. I'll look at it. Not sure what you mean. It's not a parking place but it is a campsite.


Seems as though it was a data base glich Grizzly and not something you had done. If I spot anymore I will PM the originator.

peedee


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank 

I use the latest Firefox and haven't found any problems entering sites or searching. 

I wonder if by this time next year the database will have doubled or trebled in size as I for one will be taking more interest of where I camp specifically for the database.

Don't know if this has already been suggested or even possible but having selected sites using the "Virtual Campsite Brochure" that you then have an option to turn these into POI for the likes of Tomtom etc which could then be downloaded.

I commend Nuke and all the Mods for all the hard work they have done to provide a brilliant resource!!!

Once the work on the campsite database has settled down and Nuke and the Mods find plenty of time on their hands :lol: , How about another database of "Places Worth Visiting." Keeping it simple, 3 photo's or possibly more if server will allow. Short or long descriptions and GPS position on the map. Sorry this last bit is a little of topic.

Regards
Phil


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well I have just updated to the latest version 2.0.0.2 and I still cannot get text explanations on icon hover!

peedee


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

,,,,and in due course how feasible would it be to put the database on a DVD and sell for commerical purposes? Decent discount to MHF Subscribers and even bigger discount for those who have added a certain number of sites/reviews :lol: :lol: 

Could possibly be updated every fewmonths along similar lines to Camping-Car-Infos DVD??


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Tried to add two Aires today, the first one diapered when the site seemed to to down just as I was clicking ok on the map, and the second was more disappointing. Trying to add the Aire in Limeuil, I checked the database to see if it was in, it wasn't, so I added the details and review, clicked to go to the map to be informed that a site already exists in Limeuil and that I could add a review to this if I wanted. It is not the same site, it is not the same name (the Aire name was just Limeuil the campsite there is named Camping le Port de Limeuil) I know I added it. I know of other towns with more than one campsite so that shouldn't be the cause.

Is this a new problem? and is it only me that these things keep happening to?

Ralph


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

The first issue was probably caused by a power failure at Sovereign House (Where MHF Server is housed) the UPS didn't kick in properly like its supposed to so server was actually off for about 20 mins


The second was caught by a duplicate check that i can now see is flawed, i.e. at present it does a comparison with entries already in the database for a partial match i.e. if you enter "fred" then it would match to an existing entry called "frederic" so i will remove this now.

NB: Dupe Check removed


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> how feasible would it be to put the database on a DVD


The one thing preventing this is that Google Maps is an internet based service, so by burning it to a cd in some fashion for use in a laptop whilst travelling you would lose the map facilities.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/03/12/telecity_power_failure/

this is what affected MHF

I have now added Andorra as a country option 



> possible to put in search by town/postcode or similar and it goes to that location on map?


Yes this should be possible as i am looking into it at present, will post once i have sussed out how to do it and implemented it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> I have now added Andorra as a country option
> 
> .


Thanks Nuke

Please will someone move my entry for Camping Valira, Andorra la Vella from France to Andorra ? I'm not sure how to do it.

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzly I'll gladly do it for you but its about 6 mouse clicks so you'll kick yourself I'll pm you anyway but for anyone else you 

go to find campsite from front page

search in this case 'submitted by "Grizzly" or name of campsite "Valira" click on search.

click on the picture

click on the logo that looks like a notebook and pencil (bottom right)

scroll down till you see in this case 'France' operate the drop down menu

click on Andorra

scroll down until you see 'save and go to GPS stage' and save 

ignore the map and just go back to MHF anyway you want

Frank

just a note for everybody else you can only edit your own


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Frank - thanks for the explanation. I tried it in Safari and there was no change. However, this was my fault. No sure if I can stand the embarrassment of confessing as I clicked on the dustbin it put me back to my virtual brochure and I was looking at my first entry which I didn't know I put in there  Am I allowed to be let loose with a computer again?

My only excuse is that I didn't know what the icons meant because no text explanation so clicked away happily adding and deleting anything that came within reach of the pointer :? :? 

Never mind you learn something new every day.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Frank...thanks for the very clear explanation. That's done. I wonder how many campsites there are in Andorra ? Perhaps this will be the only entry ?!

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> Frank - thanks for the explanation. I tried it in Safari and there was no change. However, this was my fault. No sure if I can stand the embarrassment of confessing as I clicked on the dustbin it put me back to my virtual brochure and I was looking at my first entry which I didn't know I put in there  Am I allowed to be let loose with a computer again?
> 
> My only excuse is that I didn't know what the icons meant because no text explanation so clicked away happily adding and deleting anything that came within reach of the pointer :? :?
> 
> ...


Sue as you have a mac you are allowed to say why isn't it intuitive? Every thing else on the mac is ....now where is the smiley for smug grin

this will do \/

Regards Frank


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

Yesterday I stated that I wasn't having any problems with the database using Firefox, it was only when Peedee said " I still cannot get text explanations on icon hover! " that I realised that the icons could do that!! Just never thought about it or expected it. I had to use IE to look at the database to find out what I've been missing :lol: , only use IE very rarely. Also if I want to get extra info about an icon I right click and go to properties. Anyway SORRY if I caused any confusion - bit embarassed now  .

Phil


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Remember post your niggles here 

Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Remember post your niggles here
> 
> Frank


WOT NO NIGGLES

Seriously though Zaskar has a prob with virtual brochure and I'll add it here to remind me


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I would like to see a separate database for *MH Friendly Parking Places *(I know Graham Hadfield has already done a lot of work in this area, on his own website), as there should be many more of these than anything else and it is confusing as many *Aires* and *Wilde Camping Spots *are also *MH Friendly Parking Places *during the day.

Ralph


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

Firstly, thank you for your help with all of this.

Re RV concerns for access and suitability. It is a concern for those of us who have bought big as we quickly learn to take all problems on the chin (or paintwork) as we find them. 

It is also likely that we RVers have all been persuaded perhaps at some point along the lines of "yes you can get in over there", to find that the genuine and enthusiastic helper did or does not understand it is not possible.

I have read in the forums somewhere and understand the possible problem re trusting the "Suitable for RVs over 30 foot" category.

I wonder if it would be possible for the RVers to certify camp sites as they find them or even be able edit a subsection only, perhaps, of others entries with a comment alongside the tick along the lines of "confirmed by Duadua - 38 ft - 2 suitable places only". 

Confirmation of the length is important as there is a), a difference in the reaction from the campsite owner as whether or not they confirm they have space for a 30ft, 32ft, 34ft, or 36ft etc. and b) most particularly a very real difference again for the RVers themselves for every 2 foot of difference, when manoeuvring. 

To give a further clue to our problems in finding suitable sites and the fear of God put into the minds of most camp site owners when we try to book ahead, you will find a lot of RVers bluff their length when calling a camp site, i.e. they pretend they are 2ft, 4ft, 6ft or as much as 8ft shorter, so as not to put off the owner, and so as to balance the chance we might get on and be welcomed.

RVs are not always the problem, it can be that the camp site owners have little experience of them combined with an understandable fear. 

A sort of self certification by RVers for RVers perhaps. It would be the best form of intelligence, as we find even well meaning camp site owners do not always understand the manoeuvring requirements.

It would also perhaps be useful to have the clue that their is a personal note or RV "self certification" on the front page of the camp site entry, to save trawling into each sub menu.

Clearly you do not want people to generally have the opportunity re-edit and re-edit others entries. 

Just an idea, you may of course be able to improve upon it. 

Many thanks again,

Duadua


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Two good points keep them coming

Yes Ralph it causes confusion but are there many places that are a MF friendly parking place and simultaneously something else apart from Aires?

Yes DuaDua I'm very aware that what I think is possible and what an RVer can do are very different things but I have seen it both ways ie an RV getting in somewhere that I wouldn't have thought possible and another simply refusing to go off of a hardstanding where I would have been happy for him to do it. (trained recovery driver in another life). So your suggestion has merit but I expect there are RVers and Rvers .

In both cases it will only work if all the contributers would revisit their contributions and on the experience of the GPS excerise only a small proportion do even when you take into account people who are on the site every day and even some staff.

Regards Frank


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

> Yes Ralph it causes confusion but are there many places that are a MF friendly parking place and simultaneously something else apart from Aires?


So if a place has more than one use, isn't that why it would be better to have a separate database?

Ralph


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

I fully understand and accept that we cannot expect people to revisit their submissions, but I would hope RVers would be persuaded to help themselves and other RVers IF the opportunity was there to "self certify" for all future entries and indeed when indeed looking back and visiting other camp site entries.

I am not suggesting or expecting you or anyone to retrospectively re-edit entries. A well nigh impossible task, I am sure.

It can only be, and has to be, done by RVers for RVers, in other words provide us with the opportunity at least to harness our enthusiasm.

It is simply not possible for non RVers to judge, nor should RVers expect others to judge suitability etc., except of course in the case of huge tarmac aprons or firm well drained grass fields etc.

Having said all that, personal judgement is still called for and as this is not an exact science it is fallible, but I think it worth trying at least.

The Big Pitch Guide www.the-big-pitch-guide.com/main.htm has already tried this, but I think MHF could do so much better, if only because you could have how many sub-editors, hundreds, thousands?

Once again, thanks for all that you are doing.

Duadua.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I wonder if it would be possible for the RVers to certify camp sites as they find them or even be able edit a subsection only, perhaps, of others entries with a comment alongside the tick along the lines of "confirmed by Duadua - 38 ft - 2 suitable places only".


They could simple add an additional review to the existing entry which then shows as notes below it


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Duadua

Nukes advice is probably the best, if you visit a site and find it OK for RVs, just add a review to the site in question stating the maximum size that can be accommodated. You guys with the RVs are the best ones to judge.

If you visit a site that MHF lists as RV friendly but you consider it isn't (or the other way around for that matter) if you drop a PM to me or any of the campsite database admins I'm sure they'll be quite prepared to change the flag on the site in question for you. After all, we all want the information in the database to be as accurate as possible. Incorrect information is worse than no information at all.

PS: Will all members do the same for disabled facilities too please?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Can you sticky this Ken

Frank


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Gaspode

I would be happy with that.

But could we just have perhaps an indication in the first page for the camp site please, after the MH Friendly Parking Place : MH Service Point bullets etc. rather than later in the sub menus, that the camp site has been endorsed or certified by an RVer? 

It would be a huge bonus for us, as it is one of the early search criteria for us.

Both Nukeadmin and yourself are of course correct in saying we could add an additional review, but to have to dip into the second page to find out whether or not the site is suitable for RVs would take longer.

Since the first question we are asked by all camp site managers, after we confirm our requirement for a space for an RV is how long is it, it would be beneficial for RVer's to confirm their experience together with their length e.g. "got on with a 34 footer should be possible for 38 footer", or, "32 foot max, cannot turn into entrance from narrow lane, stone wall in the way", which could indeed be entered as an additional review. But a drop down menu listing options 30ft, 32ft, 34ft, 36ft, 38ft, 40ft together with an endorsement would be even better, quicker to edit and perhaps with luck it should attract more useful editing / inputting from the RV members amongst us.

I would also much prefer we strengthen this site than have to rely upon or dip into other guides, bearing in mind the far reaching destinations here and abroad covered by MHF motorhomers. The foundations are well placed with an ever growing number of members with a mutual trust based upon a common interest. 

Certification or endorsement if you like by fellow RVer's would be invaluable, if the opportunity exists to include this facility in the database. I would be more than happy if the RV detail was on page 3 or whatever for each camp site, provided as I say that the clue was on page 1.

Inclusion of the RVers username with the info might allow the opportunity for RVers to drop questions off to other RVers. 


Thanks again

Duadua

PS: I agree wholeheartedly with your further comment could all members do the same for disabled facilities too please?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Duadua

Whilst I'm sure your suggestions are perfectly valid, I've a feeling that to incorporate most of them would necessitate substantial alteration and complexity to the database which may not be practical at the moment. Whilst we want the facility to be useful to RV owners, it has to cater for all users and to devote numerous additional fields solely for the benefit of RV owners might seem an unjustifiable use of resources to the average user. Nuke intends to develop the database further in the future and the database admins are compiling a list of additional features that they think would be worth including. Your suggestions will be considered with all the others for future enhancement subject to the necessary resources being available.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One thing I'd like to see is distance to the nearest public transport and whether that is bus or train or what. If the nearest town is within easy walking or cycling distance then an indication of that perhaps.

Rather than tick boxes perhaps writers if reviews could be reminded that it would be useful to include a brief word about transport in their comments.

Many of us like to leave our vans at the site when we go out for the day and would choose a site where that is possible.

G


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Gaspode, Frank and Nuke

I am very concious of the fact that we, RVer's, are not the average users, both here and on the road, and I certainly would not wish to overly influence the great work done by all on this site and will be happy to accept whatever enhancements you care to decide upon, subject to your resources.

Duadua.

Is that creeeeeeeepy enough?


----------



## reener (Oct 2, 2005)

Its wonderful to see the continuing steady stream of additions to the campsite data base and the details that many contributors are including when describing the site. Can I suggest that it would be particularly helpful if ,when giving details of a site described as a parking place' it would be particularly helpful if it could be described as being suitable for 'overnight parking' or not ,as appropriate. Should we assume that all locations described in the category 'parking place' in a campsite directory are suitable for overnight 'parking'?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi reener, see this topic.

What does Motorhome friendly mean on Campsite database?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-223988-.html#223988

Ralph


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi reener

I think that you should always assume that parking places are exactly what it says on the tin - places suitable for parking a motorhome - not an invitation to stay overnight.

Suitability for overnight parking is a very subjective thing, some do it anywhere, others are much more selective and it might be misleading to say that a spot is suitable for overnighting. Look at the text in the site description, members usually say that they've stopped overnight in the spot if they have done so. Whether you might think it suitable is another matter.


----------



## reener (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Ralp and Gaspode
I agree it is difficult to describe a 'parking place' in terms of what it is suitable for, other than parking. I would certainly appreciate knowing if it was 'available' overnight as a place in which one can 'park' a motorhome.
In France, many MHF members 'park' overnight in shopping centre car parks.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Your suggestions have already led to some improvement (which I'll start a new thread about) in the meantime we are having a meeting tonight so keep your niggles coming.

Regards Frank


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

When you click on a site details, could the map be zoomed in more, then you can zoom out to see the wider area rather than vice versa.

Ralph


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

When I have edited the text to an entry, I can not get back to the map, without going back to the blank map and selecting a category again.

Ralph


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ralph-dot said:


> When I have edited the text to an entry, I can not get back to the map, without going back to the blank map and selecting a category again.
> 
> Ralph


Hi Ralph struggling to understand this as I don't seem to have encountered it. Is this on an original entry or a subsequent edit?

Thought about it a bit more is I think it might depend on how you have got to the edit page in the first place and how Java History works on your machine.

Do you mean you go to campsite map, zoom and select a campsite, edit then try and get back to the original map?

I never do it that way prefering to go 'Find a campsite', go to the details, edit, then exit back to 'find a campsite'.

Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Okay we had an hour meeting during which Nuke nipped off and changed some things.

It will be quicker to say what we can't do at least not in the forseeable future, but that might sound too negative and hey anything is possible when you are on a roll, and boy at the moment we are on a roll 

So Nuke is looking into the technical aspects of the remainder of your requests. Some of which will require a deal of research into difficult coding areas. Also some things are a function of Google map or the Firefox and Safari browsers although Nuke is looking at work arounds even there.

So straight away on the map MH friendly parking places are shown as 'PP' rather than 'W' as they were up to about 9pm. Lat long legends have been corrected on the modify screen.

The legend for Ireland will be changed to the Republic of Ireland to differentiate between NI and Ireland.



I think we are getting there don't you? 


Frank


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A useful addition would be to allow reviewers to add photos especially where there are none of the site.

peedee


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

2 points as I begin to log in campsite details.

1) after I input the words and go to the map to put the pin on the donkey, then hit button to confirm location, my entry disappears. I.e. I can't get back to revue / edit the words, as they have already been sucked away to you? Have I got to accept this or is there any way to revue my details, as faded memories of attraction locations and distances return after plotting on the map. Admittedly more a problem as you (sorry meant to say, as I) get older.

2) lots of mention of Morocco in this site and since it is accessible by a short ferry crossing from Spain, any chance of including it in the database and mapping etc?

Many thanks, 

Duadua.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well of course a few hours later or at worst the next day there is your site already for you to edit.

What I do is open Google map seperately from MHF and have a trial run at positioning then I go into add a campsite.

In our meeting we talked about making things easier; understandably Nukeadmin (dave) is a little reluctant to do a lot of new coding to change things that are working and once you have entered a couple it becomes second nature. We are working towards making popups of defiinitions to make somne entry text easier/more intuitive.

I'll pm nuke about Morocco

Regards Frank


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

"What I do is open Google map seperately from MHF"

It's obvious now you mention it.

Thanks,

Duadua


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

Just checking Roundhill (ID: 1922).

The location as I have inputted it on the map is correct (I have checked using an OS map and adjusted it to the entrance off the road, rather than the middle of the forest and I have rewritten the map ref. rather than trust the map ref previously relied upon in the CCC Big Sites Book 07-08), but the location via the web site is showing somewhere else, nearer to Lyndhurst than Brockenhurst. As there are a number of Forest Holiday camp sites in the New Forest, this could be misleading, particulary as there is one near the current incorrect map location.

I do not know what has driven the incorrect location (a post code?).

I can see the effort involved in sorting out the database was no mean feat if the info supplied by the camp sites themselves is dodgy!

To conclude: my adjusted plot is correct but the map does not update to take heed of this.

Many thanks

Duadua

PS my 8 key seems to be printing a "cool face" emoticon


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Duadua said:


> Frank
> 
> Just checking Roundhill (ID: 1922).
> 
> ...


OK lets sort out the easy one first 08 is ok 08) ie 08 followed immediately by a RH bracket ) is an emoticon.

Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Right now on to Roundhill its not clear to me from your post what the prob is but I'll say how far I think I understand you. The position as displayed on the MHF map is not influenced by the OS ref or the postcode (although using Google map as stand alone it can be driven by the postcode

I think you are saying you put in the site in the correct position but now it isn't right but then you mention a website and from that I assume you mean the campsite's own website. So now I think you are comparing our campsite location with the one derived from theirs

BTW I have both on my computer as I do this reply and I note that on their website the post code is SO42 7QL whereas you have it as SO43 7FZ on our site. 

Clicking on their link to their map brings up a multimap and by eye it seems to be just a little north of where you have put it but using your OS ref of SU 328 025 I agree with them not you. 

So now I can't see there is a prob except you need to correct the postcode perhaps and reposition slightly on the map.

Regards Frank


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

Re: 08 Thanks for that. I had spilt coffee on the key board for the first time ever and putting 2 and 2 together it makes sense, as I continue to try to free the keys.

Re: Roundhill. No wonder we are both confused as I now see Forest Holidays have listed the same address and Post Code for Roundhill and Denny Wood in the CCC Big Sites Book and the same address but different post codes on their web page. The post code and address inputted by me from the above info. is, I now believe, for the Denny Wood site. Tried to call Forest Holidays to sort this but they are closed till Monday. I will get back to you with the correct info or simply re-edit when I have confirmation of the correct details. 

Sorry for the bother not helped by Forest Holidays eh?

Duadua


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

PM awaits re Roundhill.

Duadua


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

Did you get my email re Roundhill yesterday?

If not I can try to PM again.

Many thanks,

Duadua


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

I note that for UK entries the map button takes us to Google Maps which includes the more than useful satellite view, yet for European entries we are taken to Mapquest, which as far as I can see does not have a satellite view immediately to hand, unless I've missed something.

I would be interested to understand the background to this, being a nosey sort of parker.

I'm sure you will have a good answer.

Many thanks,

Duadua


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well that is news to me

I think you are confusing me with someone who knows how this website works :lol:

having said that I just checked and Germany is google for example

Regards Frank


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

How strange.

I have just checked Germany, in case that's different and as my curser hovers over the globe "Go to MapQuest Map for ....... ".

Prior to looking at the European maps say in the last week or whatever, I had never knowingly looked at, or sought a MapQuest map. Not sure I had heard of it either for that matter. 8O 

I am using Windows XP and Windows Internet Explorer.

Duadua


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

Re Roundhill ID 1922.

It appears that there are two ways of pulling up a map.

1) look at the Google map in the top lh corner of the 2nd page of the camp site entry. This shows the correct position of the camp site. Many thanks, for that. 

I had thought that the map was pretty small so I had always gone straight to option 2.

2) hover over and click the small globe at the bottom RH corner of the second page of the camp site entry. This still shows an incorrect position of the camp site and was my reasons for bringing it to your attention. I had not zoomed in on option 1 which you may have corrected some days ago, so apologies for that.  

It is also option 2 which brings up MapQuest on the European camp site 2nd page, so I may have confused you there in another post. I apologize once again  

So it appears that there are 2 maps from the same map source for UK camp sites, but of different desk top sizes, each with a satellite image option, and 2 maps from different map sources for European camp sites, with only the smaller google map offering the satellite image option. 

I think I might have preferred Google maps each time. I wonder what the reasoning is behind the MapQuest map? Does it offer something else?

Duadua


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok for UK and I have tried a small sample only

When you use the zoom on the detail page of the campsite entry it uses lat long on google map. If you click on the globe and there is a postcode it uses google map but enters the postcode which will be less accurate. If not it uses the lat long on map quest.

I have no idea why

so I have asked Dave on a pm

You can now see why I was having difficulty understanding your pm.

Frank


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

I do apologize for all the confusion, which has been neither of your making or mine, and all started because the camp site owners had published the wrong address and post code.

It further confirms that you and the others have worked extremely hard to get it this far.

So well done and thanks again for that.

Pity we can't get some sort of front page menu or official _endorsement_ for the *RVers Endorsement* eh? :wink:

I wouldn't even mind which map you chose if we could at least get the *RVers Endorsment*. :lol:

Duadua (cheeky! what? ...... not arf! :roll: )


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

This may have cross threaded on another post.

It would be useful to see the roads in the Eastern part of Turkey on a map. 

Fantastic scenery, can't wait to get back. 


Duadua


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Duadua said:


> Frank
> 
> This may have cross threaded on another post.
> 
> ...


Well we get what is on the google map it would be nice to have minor roads in the Republic of Ireland for example. And unless you want to give nuke a heart attack do not even mention using a different map.

Frank


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

Point taken.

I see what you mean re Google and Eastern Turkey.

There appear to be more roads shown in Sudan, when you zoom in, than in Turkey.

Guess what :?: .... MapQuest shows roads in Eastern Turkey  :roll: 

I thought it was an American thing and a security issue until I looked at MapQuest.


Duadua


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No its a commercial (money) thing 

The maps of the Republic of Ireland exist in digital form in fact if you search on the net you will find lots of announcements about how good they are, mainly from the Irish OS. I understand however that the Irish are out of step with an EU directive about access to digital mapping this has made it expensive for google and others to get the maps and delayed the project within Ireland. So at the moment google maps (which after all is still only at beta testing stage) doesn't have them whereas other providers have just got them recently.


Regards Frank


PS as you might expect the Telegraph regards the EU directive on digital mapping as a secret plot to make Kent part of France :roll: - (just for you DAB)


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

Thanks for that background, so I suppose between us we just need to check the Google site every so often and gently ask Nuke for the East to be included, if the roads suddenly appear, as if by magic.

Thanks Nuke for including Morocco which will be much appreciated by all I am sure.

But does Ankara have any interest in helping those in the East of their own country?

Not in my experience.

Duadua


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

When I select and click on a site on the map, a bubble opens, then when I click on the choice *Full Details: Click HERE *the details either just open in that window or open in a new window. I would prefer that they all opened in a new window.

Ralph


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank

*ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NEWS*

*VERY MANY THANKS FRANK FOR YOUR HELP WITH THIS *

Its for now RVers to say thank you by using this new facility.

Duadua


----------

